# new discus planted



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone just thought id share some of my new pics of my planted 72bowfront! enjoy

Pictures by Bubbagump_59 - Photobucket

thanks Albert for the great plants!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good  Are those bruises on your discus? (the black spots) I've seen them on my saulosi when they run into the rockscaping. I love the third shot, that's one beautiful fish.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

nope thats just its natural coloring, and yes i love the 3rd pic  the discus in the 3rd pic is paired with the female blue diamond the've layed eggs with the previous owner so hoping to get some fry!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stoogie said:


> Looking good  Are those bruises on your discus? (the black spots) I've seen them on my saulosi when they run into the rockscaping. I love the third shot, that's one beautiful fish.


The spots are what's known as "peppering" and is known to occur frequently with pigeon based discus.

To the OP, nice tank, but why the big pot in the middle? I find it a bit distracting from the otherwise nice layout.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful blue discus


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

I like your tankscaping, very nice!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The spots are what's known as "peppering" and is known to occur frequently with pigeon based discus.
> 
> To the OP, nice tank, but why the big pot in the middle? I find it a bit distracting from the otherwise nice layout.


thats what im thinking to, tomorrow im going to see how it looks without the larger pot. might give the tank a cleaner more open look and let the plants be noticed a tad more.


----------

